# Question on Bonding Pouches



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for asking so many questions, Im just so curious!And if i _do_ end up getting a hedgie i would like to know alot about them first 

So i saw a post on bonding pouches, and i was wandering if they are important with bonding?
Say if i got a hedgehog would it actually stay in the pouch?
And would it be comfortable in there?

I mean with sugar gliders, They are put into pouches after birth so they're good in it right? And their pretty much calm in it so i heard.
But would a hedgehog like it? Would it be safe to go places with it?
I want to know all i need to know about Hedgies and pouches, and reading about how your hedgies tolerate it would be great!
Help Please!


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

I know my little Mina loves to sit in my lap in either her little snuggle sack or camo hat while I check my email. She'll sniff around for a bit and after awhile, she'll drift off to sleep.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Hedgehogs are burrowing animals so they are naturally drawn to dark enclosed spaces. You will find that they love getting into inside tunnels, tubes, and they love to dig and burrow into piles of fabrics. If they can get away with it they also love to squeeze their prickly little bodies into your sleeves, pockets and trouser legs :lol:

Be sure that you use a safe fabric (fleece, courderoy, denim) with small tight stiching and no loose threads for a hedgie bag/ pouch because their digging and burrowing behavior has a tendency to get their nails and toes tangled up in loose threads.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine loves her snuggle sack! She sleeps in it on my lap for hours... I think she actually prefers it to her regular bed. 

I haven't taken her out of the house in it (too cold!) but she doesn't seem to mind if I move around/walk downstairs/etc... She'll just stand up and start sniffing around.


----------



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

Awwww! thanks you guys!
I can just imagine that XD


----------

